# 2017 Ranger Hall of Fame Inductees



## Centermass (May 5, 2017)

Congratulations to the following individuals for their selection into the 2017 Ranger Hall of Fame.

SGM Ret. Tyrone J. Adderly
CSM Ret. Frank Ashe 
1SG Ret. Herbert Baugh
1SG Ret. Ronald Grenier
MSG Ret. Gilbert Howland
SSG Ronnie Imel
CSM Ret. Richard Lamb
MAJ Ret. Larry Moores
BG Ret. Craig Nixon
LT Tommy Norris (USN) (MOH)
MSG Ret. Leroy Petry (MOH)
1SG Ret. Mike Ramsey
SGM Ret. John Roy
CH Ret. Jeff Struecker
CSM Ret. Charles Thompson
LTG Ret. John Vines
CSM Ret. Matthew Walker

The Airborne and Ranger Training Brigade will host the induction ceremony June 28, 2017 at 1 p.m., Marshall Auditorium, Bldg. 4, Fort Benning, Georgia. 

RLTW!


----------

